# Please help- I need some upbeat reading!



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

It isn't intentional, but it seems like every book that I've read lately has been a real tear-jerker.   I like a good cry every once in a while, but I'm getting tired of finishing off a book with a kleenex in hand. I need some recommendations for some happy books that will not make me use up another box of tissues.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Whenever I need a "literary upper" I go to Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series.

First in the series is:


Most of the books can pretty much stand on their own, though it helps to read any of the separate story arcs in sequence. My personal favorite arc is the Sam Vimes/City Watch sub-series, which starts with:


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Have you tried Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series? Laugh out loud funny.

Here's a link to a book with the first 3 books in 1:


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shopaholic Series by:  Sophie Kinsella


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I second Nogdog's recommendation. Though "Night Watch" did kind of make me tear up, most of Pratchett's books are just fun without too much to depress you. This one is kind of fun too if you want something on the shorter side and don't mind some abrasive language/situations:


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> Shopaholic Series by: Sophie Kinsella


I was going on a roadtrip and wanted an audio book that was light and funny. The salesperson at Borders recommended Shopaholic. Oh my gosh what a hoot! It is best to listen to/read them in order.

Sophie Kinsella has another book that just cracks me up -- "Can You Keep A Secret". Too funny.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Have you tried Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series? Laugh out loud funny.
> 
> Here's a link to a book with the first 3 books in 1:





sjc said:
 

> Shopaholic Series by: Sophie Kinsella


BOTH of these series! You can't go wrong and you will be laughing the whole time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with the Evanovich series, although at times I laughed so hard I needed a Kleenex to wipe my eyes.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read this two weeks ago and I was smiling all the way through.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It oughta be a law that everyone have a copy of this book to read when they need a pick me up.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series never fails to make me laugh out loud.
Only three have been Kindle-ized but the prices are not bad:


They are cozies, and you don't have to read them in order.

N


----------



## J.T. Banks (Jun 26, 2009)

I just posted this note on another tread, but I think it works here too. My novels in
this series has been described as laugh out loud funny and compared to 
the Stephanie Plum novels. 

Hello Fellow Readers,

This is my first post here, I hope it's appropriate. I recently uploaded
my novel to kindle. It's listed for $1.59. If any of you read it, please let
me know what you think. Here's what Publishers Weekly said about it:

“In Barely Maid, Ruby Gordon thinks she's going to spend the next week quietly house-sitting with her best friend, but instead finds herself in the middle of some unusual goings-on, including the murder of a stranger who's come looking for her boss. Ruby's combination of ingenuousness and savvy makes for a humorous mystery full of unpretentious commentary on race and gender relations, and on small-town culture.”


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I suggest the Stephanie Plum series, too. The first one's a bit dark, but it's still very funny in many places. They get funnier and lighter after that. You'll laugh so hard that you'll be crying. (And you'll learn new expressions, like my favorite: mental eye roll.)


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to agree with the Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum recomdation too.  Laugh out loud funny.  I bought the first one when my father was hospitalized unexpectally.  It was on sale in the gift shop.  I got a few odd looks from people as I was reading because I was laughing out loud while in the ICQ waiting room.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree, the  Janet Evanovich Stephanie Plum books are just hilarious.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

<mental eye roll> 

(Couldn't resist. It's one of my favorite sayings of S.P.'s.)


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm with sjc. Sophia Kinsella. I recently finished "Remember Me". Fast, light reading. The main character wakes up in the hospital, with no memory of the last three years. Not her work, her husband, nor how to drive a car. Nothing.

I have just finished about three heavy novels, and was ready for something lighter and saw that one at B&N. I would buy some more of hers again.

Laurie


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

If you want a funny, upbeat mystery, try Bad Guys by Linwood Barclay. This is an especially fun read for any of you who have teens in the house. It's written from the dad's POV and it's great.



Debra


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I've sampled all of the books mentioned here.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I say "thanks" too, I sampled & ordered the Stephanie Plum 3in1 book.
Going good so far!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mil Millington's books are laugh-out-loud funny:
  

The first one is the best and funniest (IMO). If you want to check out his humor before buying check out his website at http://www.mil-millington.com/. If you like that you'll love the books.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

perfect fluff reading


----------

